# Dissatisfied marriage



## Sweet and salty (3 mo ago)

Hi all. Glad to have a place to rant and to receive comments.

We both are 35 and married for almost 12 years. We have a 5 year old boy and 3 year old daughter.

We always had our share of marital issues. However, I am more and more dissatisfied with my marriage. And finally realized that I will forever be chasing for his approval that I will never get. 

Sweet and Salty


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Sweet and salty said:


> Hi all. Glad to have a place to rant and to receive comments.
> 
> We both are 35 and married for almost 12 years. We have a 5 year old boy and 3 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


Welcome to TAM!

I see you’ve created a thread, I hope you get the support that you need there!









My husband is apathetic and dispassionate


Long story short. First half of my life, I chased for my mother approval, which I never got. Now, I married a husband who’s apathetic and dispassionate. I’m full with love. I always have a smile on my face. And my husband is complete opposite of me. He comes home with a **** face, and carry...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

